# Disque dur Apple TV 4



## dathom (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de poster cette question un peu simplette je vous l'accorde mais ne trouvant pas de réponse voyez-vous, je m'y sens obligé.

J'aimerais savoir si oui ou non, il est possible sur la dernière Apple TV de stocker ses films et donc ne pas avoir tout le temps son mac sous la main tout en regardant un film sur sa télé.

Merci d'avance et bonnes fêtes à vous tous.


----------



## ice (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Il n'est pas possible de stocker des films en local sur l'Apple TV. La mémoire serait très vite saturée.
Mais avec un NAS, tu n'auras absolument aucun soucis et ton contenu sera accessible depuis tous tes appareils.


----------



## squall23 (7 Février 2016)

slt,

Moi je viens tu juste de fair l'acquisition de apple tv 4 et je passe par mon serveur multimédia WD et utilise infuse comme programme sur apple tv et super content


----------

